# get % done while installing



## kr651129 (May 20, 2013)

Is there any flag I can pass to force the build process to give me an estimated percentage done of the total port being installed?  I've been compiling x11/gnome2 for a while and it should be done soon but I thought I'd ask while I wait.

Thanks!

Edit:
I don't expect there to be one, it's really a "just wondering" kind of question.


----------



## freesbies (May 20, 2013)

Since gnome2 ports are really large, you should run `make config-recursive` to set these port options in advance, it's very useful if you plan to compile overnight and save time


----------



## kr651129 (May 20, 2013)

I'm not a madman, there's no way I'd compile it without `make config-recursive` lol.


----------



## kpa (May 20, 2013)

There's no good way of estimating the time each port would take to compile and so there's no practical way to give an estimate how far the process has advanced at certain point.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 21, 2013)

```
TIME= 07 44 
 TIME= 07 45 
 TIME= 22 42 
 TIME= 22 44 
 TIME= 05 14 
 TIME= 05 15 
 TIME= 05 16 
 TIME= 07 53 
 TIME= 07 55 
 TIME= 13 28 
 TIME= 13 29 
 TIME= 18 35 
 TIME= 18 36
```
in `/usr/ports/lang/p5-Switch`, that "Time.fil" maybe,  is a file I found there when I used a custom portmaster-sortof.sh. It had/has very much less functionality, but works on one port at a time and included that information, or I should phrase it that it recorded the build time in a appending/inexact methodology.  So it can be done, but a shell script probably. [not using it again probably unless I lessen its keyboard interactivity to be lesser than portmaster's...]


----------



## kr651129 (May 21, 2013)

I was thinking about it a little more last night, wouldn't I be able to run `make config-recursive` and then write a script to get what all is going to be installed.  Then run `pkg_info` every _n_ unit of time to see what has been installed and I could output something like


```
1 of 52 installed...
2 of 52 installed...
etc
```

This wouldn't be the BEST way to do it since sometimes the build process steps into other ports, but it could give a high level overview I would think.


----------



## lme@ (May 21, 2013)

Use portmaster to install a port and your xterm title will be set like 
	
	



```
installing foo [x/yy]
```


----------

